# New to Australia



## Ryanw (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi, 
I just moved to Australia, still in quarantine, and was wondering what the good sites are for reptile classifieds. In the US we use faunaclassifiems.com, but I don't think any Aussies post on there. 
Thanks!


----------



## Harpo (Jul 14, 2021)

Here you go mate! Also, welcome to the Land Of Aus.


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Jul 14, 2021)

Ryanw said:


> Hi,
> I just moved to Australia, still in quarantine, and was wondering what the good sites are for reptile classifieds. In the US we use faunaclassifiems.com, but I don't think any Aussies post on there.
> Thanks!


Welcome to Australia bud!
I would either go to the "For Sale" section on this website, or www.reptileclassifieds.com.au.
Another option is asking around for breeders in your area. Where abouts are you located?
Cheers


----------



## Ryanw (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks so much! I know there are lots of rules on what can and cannot be owned. Are various glauerti legal to own? I've always been interested in them but they are very tough to find in the US.



CarlosTheSnake said:


> Welcome to Australia bud!
> I would either go to the "For Sale" section on this website, or www.reptileclassifieds.com.au.
> Another option is asking around for breeders in your area. Where abouts are you located?
> Cheers


I'm currently quarantining in Sydney but will be in Perth as soon as I get out.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 14, 2021)

This forums
Reptileclassifieds
Reptilesdownunder
Facebook reptile groups pages (kind of)


----------



## JoshsAussieReptiles (Jul 14, 2021)

Ryanw said:


> Thanks so much! I know there are lots of rules on what can and cannot be owned. Are various glauerti legal to own? I've always been interested in them but they are very tough to find in the US.


State by state regulations vary greatly, I'd have a look into the WA Private Licensing for a species list, unfortunately you may find it more limited than other states.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 14, 2021)

_Western _Australia is very strict, they don’t allow imports of reptiles from outside!

even if it’s on their keeper species lists it has to have been bred inside WA or brought in when they were allowed

everywhere else is nowhere near as strict, I believe SA allows you to keep everything under an advanced license


----------



## adderboy (Jul 14, 2021)

Herptology said:


> _Western _Australia is very strict, they don’t allow imports of reptiles from outside!
> 
> even if it’s on their keeper species lists it has to have been bred inside WA or brought in when they were allowed
> 
> everywhere else is nowhere near as strict, I believe SA allows you to keep everything under an advanced license


Not entirely true. WA prohibits the import of all pythons, but this ban does not extend to other reptiles. I have legally imported death adders and friends have imported ES tigers, St George mulgas and so on. 
Apart from the ban on pythons, the other absolute ban is on species not naturally occurring in WA. 
The Dept website has a complete listof permitted species. Worth checking out. 
S


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Jul 15, 2021)

Ryanw said:


> Thanks so much! I know there are lots of rules on what can and cannot be owned. Are various glauerti legal to own? I've always been interested in them but they are very tough to find in the US.


Varanus glauerti or Various glauerti?


https://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/-/media/OEH/Corporate-Site/Documents/Licences-and-permits/nsw-native-animal-keepers-species-list.pdf


this list shows you the species that are legal and what liscence you need for them: Varanus Glauerti should be legal in most states, you just need an R2 or higher licence. 
https://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/...pets/apply-for-a-native-animal-keeper-licence to apply for a licence
Contact your states Government Wildlife Team : ) hope this helped


----------



## Friller2009 (Jul 15, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> Varanus glauerti or Various glauerti?
> 
> 
> https://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/-/media/OEH/Corporate-Site/Documents/Licences-and-permits/nsw-native-animal-keepers-species-list.pdf
> ...


 Carlos, thats the nsw list


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Jul 15, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Carlos, thats the nsw list


o_o oops


----------



## Friller2009 (Jul 15, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Carlos, thats the nsw lis


[automerge]1626303890[/automerge]


Ryanw said:


> Hi,
> I just moved to Australia, still in quarantine, and was wondering what the good sites are for reptile classifieds. In the US we use faunaclassifiems.com, but I don't think any Aussies post on there.
> Thanks!


Here’s the list of animals that can be kept in WA


https://www.dpaw.wa.gov.au/images/documents/plants-animals/threatened-species/Listings/Pet%20keeping%20and%20dealing%20species%20list.pdf


----------

